# MMA in or around newbury berkshire ?



## Tillett (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone know of any mma gyms around my area i do muay thai and there is a bit of mma but i would prefer to get morw into mma while keeping muay thai liek 2 sessions each a week ? if anyone knows if you could let me know that would be spot on


----------



## sifuross (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi we run 3 classes a week

Shoot Jitsu

Submission Grappling MMA Cage Fighting

in

Lower Earley

Sonning

Reading

check out the web site

www.themartialartsschool.co.uk

call 07974731311


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Tillett said:


> Anyone know of any mma gyms around my area i do muay thai and there is a bit of mma but i would prefer to get morw into mma while keeping muay thai liek 2 sessions each a week ? if anyone knows if you could let me know that would be spot on


Hi there, Gods of War MMA train out of several gym in the Reading area and will also be opening Readings first full dedicated MMA gym with a 15ft training cage in September. We have a pro-fight team, amatuer fight team and a submission grappling team all of which do well in competitions around the UK.

We also welcome those wanting to train for fitness rather than to compete.

Check out our website www.godsofwarmma.com for our timetable and the locations of the current classes. The new gym is going to be awesome and will give all our students the chance to train in the cage under the supervision of a well respected local fighter and coach.

Hope you can make one of the classes in the future.:happy:


----------

